# Cutting ties with friends.



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyone cut off ties with all their friends because of how they treated them and thinking you could make new friends (whilst having social anxiety) only to find out after trying for so long you couldn't make any and led a lonely, miserable, life?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i didn't leave them because i thought i'd make new ones, i left them because they treated me like ****


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I stopped talking to my friends becacuse they were total wankers.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> I stopped talking to my friends becacuse they were total wankers.


Did you make any after?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

so are mine CloudChaser, thats why I love them !


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Antonio9 said:


> Did you make any after?


I had people I spoke to but never any real 'friends' since then.



SFC01 said:


> so are mine CloudChaser, thats why I love them !


I would have been happy if they were the lovable kind of wankers. Unfortunately they were actually just really terrible people, they weren't when I met them.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

yeah sure.

my mates are long time friends, closer than family really but wankers none the less.


----------



## Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 3, 2016)

I cut ties with most of my friends a few years ago because of depression.
I spent the last 2 years travelling. After meeting hundreds of people, I returned home with a grand total of 5 new friends.


----------



## izzobaby (Jun 22, 2015)

I had to cut ties with my so called friends after being treated disrespectfully so many times, eventually you start to realise its better to be without them...especially if they make you feel like crap. 
I guess finding true friends is really tricky, as people in general are very structured socially and narrow minded about people that have fallen on tough times. I think if I knew my friends were genuine mates, then I would regret cutting ties...but in my case they weren't genuine kind people, so I don't care.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

OP you described perfectly my situation. I cut ties with my so called friends about a year ago. I never had fun with them, yes never. They were treating me like cr**. 
I wanted to push them away so bad, and when I did one day, we never had an argument or something I just stopped calling them and guess what ? Not even one of them bothered to call me to check if I am still alive since then. These were enemies, not friends. We were hanging out frequently let's say 2-3 times per week for more than 3 years or so.
I felt free and happy when I pushed them away, even being a friendless loner at the moment.


----------



## chaoticgalaxy (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes, but even though I haven't made new friends, the old ones were **** anyway


----------



## nexus321 (Mar 4, 2013)

in 2014 I had this group I used to hangout with, even though I was depressed for not having a girlfriend, it was nice having friends and people to hangout with during the week. Well one of them (my best friend) moved back to his hometown so we lost touch. Another friend went psycho on me after he was drinking and tried to strangle me while I was talking to someone else. All of our friends sided with him and they stopped hanging out with me. What was I supposed to do!? Let him strangle me to death!? Anyway it's been 2 years and every now andthen I think about what it was like having friends. Sure they weren't true friends but it was better than being alone. Recently I've been getting "advice" from my dad and uncle on how to make friends....cringe.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes, but I always knew I wouldn't be able to make friends again.


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

doe deer said:


> i didn't leave them because i thought i'd make new ones, i left them because they treated me like ****


This too and because I felt so spiritually drained after being around them for so long. Many didn't appreciate the type of person I was.

I also cut ties because I felt like I was not a good enough friend for them. I didn't do thetypes of things they wanted to do and my family rarely allowed me to socialize.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

I haven't completely stopped talking to my friends but I've been talking to them less and less.. Not because they treated me like ****, but because I feel like I don't deserve them. They're waaaaay too good for me. Haven't seen them in forever. Dodging calls and texts when I can. Not attending gatherings. I suck at friendship.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

daisywillowlilyrose said:


> I haven't completely stopped talking to my friends but I've been talking to them less and less.. Not because they treated me like ****, *but because I feel like I don't deserve them. They're waaaaay too good for me.* Haven't seen them in forever. Dodging calls and texts when I can. Not attending gatherings. I suck at friendship.


Yeah, I know what you mean by that. My few "friends" have been nothing but kind and supportive to me, but I pushed them away over the years because I thought I didn't deserve their friendship because I feared I was not good enough to keep it.


----------



## DazedSpore (Dec 27, 2016)

I recently cut ties with my last friend, she was super toxic. Felt like her goal was to make sure I knew she was better then me in every way.


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

I've cut ties with many friends over the years. It's like I'm a magnet for the most judgemental and rude people on earth. I just get sick of it. I feel like I'm living in some sort of cursed life.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

One day I thought I test my friends who I'd been with since primary school and hung out every day , my family so I thought . 
I just didn't call any one to see how long it would take before one of them would call me , that was 20 years ago .
I made 1 friend after that but due to drugs and me pulling my self from that I did the same test as 20 years previous. 
It's been 3 or 4 years since I last called him . 

:shrugs


----------



## loverain (Jan 12, 2017)

I cut off from 'friends' when I found them to be manipulative and/or not being there when I needed them (as against my actions in complete contrast where my 'friends' could call me any time any place if they ever needed me). While I knew I never would/could make new friends, still, better none close + some acquaintances then 'leech friends'.


----------



## Destormjanina1 (Jan 9, 2017)

That about sums it up. I thought I'd find people who would treat me better and instead I wound up alone. Meanwhile they've all moved on with their lives.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I had a pretty good group of friends from about 2008-2013 or so. I think it's best when friends spend times with each other, like groups. This was the beginning of the change because we didn't hang out as group anymore.

After that one of them I didn't see as much, and they started changing too so I felt like I didn't fit with them. They used to be a bit of a nerd and then they changed and were wanting to impress women and go to parties. Not my thing. I felt like they were not the same person I knew so I didn't fit as a friend. Only heard from them when they needed my help at an event we used to help with. Last I saw them they told me to text them sometime, but I haven't in 3 months since.

Then my other friend, changed a bit also. We used to hang out once a week go to eat or a movie. But then they got a girlfriend and it seemed like when I asked if they wanted to do something they were always out of town or had plans with GF, so I stopped asking, because it was never convenient. Before they got GF they would text me was I okay or worried because they hadn't heard from me in a long time. But now I never hear anything unless I text them.

The biggest thing is I'm bad at making plans and since I have to be the one to ask, nothing happens.
Also it was getting to where I was so busy with work that making plans to do anything and being too tired made it a hassle anyway. I only like to do things on Friday nights anyway, and I've just had to learn how to have fun on my own. But it has messed me up, as my social skills are terrible now if they were bad before.


----------



## harletta (Nov 4, 2012)

I've only ever had 2 friends and they both cut ties with me. I tried really hard to keep them over the years but I failed.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Antonio9 said:


> Anyone cut off ties with all their friends because of how they treated them and thinking you could make new friends (whilst having social anxiety) only to find out after trying for so long you couldn't make any and led a lonely, miserable, life?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I led a lonely miserable life with "friends". So cutting ties with them didn't really feel like a major difference.

I may be a loner now but i'm happier than i ever was with "friends". THose people drained me. they were of no benefit to me.

I've cut ties with many friends over the years. It's like I'm a magnet for the most judgemental and rude people on earth. I just get sick of it. I feel like I'm living in some sort of cursed life.


----------

